# Cabo Updates



## BlindBat (Jun 28, 2010)

Karen G has asked me to post this because some of the information in the "Cabo Information" Thread has become a little outdated.

I have lived down here now (ten months of the year) for three years and was a regular visitor for 7-8 years before that and there have been a lot of changes - particularly on the Restaurant/Bar front - that have been, for the most part, for the better.

It is our family policy to never forget that we live in a great place and to take advantage and "be tourists" on a regular basis. In fact, next week we have a bonus week studio booked at PB Rose that we will go down and use even though it is only about 3 miles from our house - not sure how many nights we will actually stay there (can't bring the dog, and the kids have activities all over town) but will likely spend a lot of time being tourists.

The following is patched together from another thread and some PM's between Karen and I. It is also heavily laced with my own personal opinions so please don't take it as factual. That being said if you have any questions about Cabo, feel free to ask this self admitted know-it-all.

This was added to the cabo info thread:

The Baja Brewery on top of Cabo Villas is a must. Spectacular setting, OK food and great home brews... very cool t-shirts for sale with their logo which is a donkey chasing a beer on a stick (where the carrot should be)

Unless you have a penchant for drunk Timeshare salesman bragging about their conquests avoid Tenga Tenga.

Of all the restaurants on the Marina that look the same Solomon's landing and the Tiki Bar excel IMNSHO.

Margarittavilla (in the heart of the busy part of the Marina beside Nowhere bar) has reopened - should have stayed closed in fact it was dark when I walked by 3 days ago but may have just been closed for the night.

Arts & Sushi is a nice alternative to Nik San for high end sushi (a bit less pricey)

For take out Sushi (can you tell I like Sushi) there is a spot in the Wal-Mart complex (cannot remember name but it is the only one) - excellent!

A lot of buzz about the restaurant in the huge new Hacienda complex on Medano beach - cannot speak first hand but have heard good things.

There is a great restaurant which I have always been hesitant to share because it was very secret but the word is now out so... what the heck. We used to call it the "parking lot restaurant" because it was a 200 sq/ft kitchen with 3-4 tables in corner of the parking lot. A 4-seasons trained chef and the best food in Cabo. He has dolled it up a bit to maybe 10-12 tables and the food is still outstanding. Real name is Alcavea (alcaverra maybe) on the third block up the street that is directly west of Squid Roe (just far enough of the beaten path)

Someone mentioned the Trailer park restaurant which is a bit confusing due to a family squabble that split it up. What used to be the trailer park restaurant is now called Golandria and I can highly recommend it for both food and atmosphere. Across the street is what they call the original trailer park with OK food and a cafeteria atmosphere made worse by the most annoying Owner in the world who missed his calling as a snake oil salesman. The deli portion - to the north side (separate entrance) is the best breakfast spot in Cabo and well worth the aggravation of that same Owner who will still get in your face and try to convince you to came back for the best dinner in Cabo - don't.

Unfortunately the Stoplight restaurant is no longer and has been replaced with a place called the Baja Junkie (bar with casual food) and what many people knew as Caliente's sports bar is now a Casino.

The main street in Cabo has gone through some changes as well. The part leading up to Squid Roe is now a lovely 4 lane divided boulevard with *most* of the utilities buried underground. after that it becomes one way (in front of places like the giggling marlin) so down town is now like a big circle running counter clockwise.

The local humane society has done a great job with the local stray dogs so that is less of an issue than it used to be (we will be adopting our second dog sometime next week) and the ongoing "what is that smell" in Cabo has gotten better but still needs some work - the worst area being on the walk by the new wall which happens to be the way to most of the resorts.

Not one case of Swine flu reported here - ever! and the drug wars are further away from us than they are from many of you so don't believe the hype.


----------



## Kenrabs (Jun 28, 2010)

Thanks for the info. We will be going back to Cabo in July 2011 for 3 weeksand appreciate updated info.


----------



## Karen G (Jun 28, 2010)

Thanks, BlindBat! Appreciate the information.


----------



## ShinjukuBaby (Jun 28, 2010)

Thanks for the info!

I ate at the restaurant at the Hacienda last month and it was excellent.  It's a bit of a splurge, but the setting is gorgeous, the service is good and the food is outstanding.


----------



## nazclk (Jun 29, 2010)

*Margaritavilla*

has officially closed according to the lady that sells vouchers for Los Cabos  Guide.  It's about time, have been going to Cabo a long time and always heard they were a rip-off type place.


----------



## california-bighorn (Jun 29, 2010)

*Margaritavilla Glad it's gone*



nazclk said:


> has officially closed according to the lady that sells vouchers for Los Cabos  Guide.  It's about time, have been going to Cabo a long time and always heard they were a rip-off type place.



Agree 100%.  Not only is name a rip-off (ok they put an "a" on the end) but the food was way, way overpriced.  Will never forget they charged us $5 usd for a small iced tea about 3 years ago and obviously we never went back.

.


----------



## timesharejunkie4 (Jun 29, 2010)

Permanent closing of Margaritavilla is no great loss. We went there 10+ years ago and once was one time too many!


----------



## BlindBat (Jun 29, 2010)

timesharejunkie4 said:


> Permanent closing of Margaritavilla is no great loss. We went there 10+ years ago and once was one time too many!



Well I guess it is official... they were renovating it to get it back open for the longest time and it does have a great location but the only time I ever went in there it was the quintessential "hustle to get you in there and then completely ignore you"

Up next will hopefully be the demise of one or both of the NYC/Las Vegas style Night clubs that have popped up.


----------



## chickenfoot (Jun 29, 2010)

Awesome update!! Thanks for taking your time to post.  I'll be at PB Sunset Beach in August and this info is truly helpful


----------



## got2trvl (Jul 4, 2010)

*Appreciate your valuable insight!*

Will experience Cabo for the first time in August- can't wait and your write-up here is invaluable and much appreciated!!!


----------



## BlindBat (Jul 4, 2010)

chickenfoot said:


> Awesome update!! Thanks for taking your time to post.  I'll be at PB Sunset Beach in August and this info is truly helpful



Can I assume by your name that you have a penchant for a certain local rockstar  

If you have not stayed at PBS before there is a whole thread in this section about some do's and dont's. 

Great resort but, like most, it has its share of "dont's"


----------



## nazclk (Jul 6, 2010)

*PB Sunset Beach*

You will love Sunset Beach. I have been going there since it opened. About the only thing you should be aware of is do not attempt to swim in the ocean by the resort. Some have tried and they didn't return. Go to the pool by building 17 and 18  and ask for a waiter named Brander and tell him Harold and Kathy sent you.  He is one of the best waiters there as well a great person.


----------



## BlindBat (Jul 15, 2010)

*Restaurant at Hacienda*

I mentioned earlier some of the hype around this restaurant so we decided to check it out.

Wow. On a bunch of fronts!

The setting is very high-end and elegant with a spectacular vista of the bay and the rocks (can't see the arch from that angle). Being about 200 yards down the beach from the hoopla at Mango Deck and the Office you feel thge energy from those places without it being in your face - A nice mix. Dinner time is also when the beach starts to wind down and you see the sunset cruises come out of the marina for the evening. I have been noticing a lot more sailboats in Cabo of late including the huge Americas Cup boats (another good, if somewhat pricey, activity). There is nothing prettier than cabo bay in fading light with the crisp white sails contrasted against the blue water.

That part of the beach also seems to be where a lot of Mexican families come at the end of the day to wind down so you will see the adults chatting and the kids splashing in  the water or kicking around a soccer ball. One thing I have noticed is that there are few people who enjoy a good Mexican beach as much as the Mexicans themselves.

OK, so the menu. I was surprised because it was very authentically Mexican and all but the most seasoned diners will need some help with it. Often when you see menus like this after you get about 2/3 of the way down the page you see something like a Rib-eye steak or a burger..... None of that here..... they kept it pure and organic and I, for one, appreciate the fact that they did not sell out. After getting a little help understanding all of the dishes we had a fantastic meal!

We are still shocked by the prices. The main plates were in the $15-18 range and the wines were in the $30-60 range. This is almost 50% of what I would have expected if I had just ordered blind and way less than You would pay at a similar restaurant in Cabo. We were almost expecting something to be "wrong" based on the pricing. I guess they are new and wanting to attract attention so they are running pretty thin to start and will bump it up in the future - At 30% more it will still be a great value so I doubt it will chase many people away.

Anyways, if you haven't gathered already - I WOULD HIGHLY RECOMMEND THIS PLACE!

The Wife and I have date night every Thursday where we take a night out without the kids. We started a new game where, for the next 8 weeks (7 now), we have to eat somewhere that we have never eaten before. We are both a little choked that we cannot go back to the Hacienda right away - that being said, we made the rule so we may just darn well break it. It is thursday now and we have about 6 hours to decide.

We will get to the new places eventually and I will be sure to post any obvious "picks" or "pans"


----------



## Karen G (Jul 15, 2010)

BlindBat, this new place sounds wonderful. Does it sit out in front of the new development that's next door to Cabo Villas or is it among all the palm trees of the Hotel Hacienda (I'm assuming that's the old hotel there--I've never really seen it.

Do you access the restaurant from the beach or the street?


----------



## BlindBat (Jul 15, 2010)

Karen G said:


> BlindBat, this new place sounds wonderful. Does it sit out in front of the new development that's next door to Cabo Villas or is it among all the palm trees of the Hotel Hacienda (I'm assuming that's the old hotel there--I've never really seen it.
> 
> Do you access the restaurant from the beach or the street?



It sits on the parcel of land that runs beachfront from Cabo Villas to the jetty that marks the entrance to the Marina. The old Hacienda Hotel is at the far end (marina side)

It is a pretty big development and they got the first part built before the market crashed but the second phase is on hold indefinitely so there is a big empty part on the Marina side. They have done a pretty good job of making it look like it is not half-finished.


----------



## nazclk (Jul 16, 2010)

*Directions.*

So would you take a Taxi to say Baja Cantina and just walk the beach or is there a way to get there without taking the beach.  Thanks.  Going in October.


----------



## BlindBat (Jul 16, 2010)

nazclk said:


> So would you take a Taxi to say Baja Cantina and just walk the beach or is there a way to get there without taking the beach.  Thanks.  Going in October.



Sorry, I just realized Karen asked that too and I didn't answer.

The answer is either... we came from the beach side but you could easily drive in if you wanted to.


----------



## BlindBat (Jul 21, 2010)

*Baja Cantina - on the beach*

Just in case some of you thought I believed everything in Cabo was great I have something to balance the tables a bit.

Over the years I have been to the Baja Cantina on the marina and never had a problem with it. It is pretty standard fare in a cool atmosphere - maybe a little inflated price wise due to the location - but a fun spot to watch sports or hang out.

There is another Baja Cantina on the beach right in front of Cabo Villa's which we tried last week and which is a completely different animal. A lovely setting with tables right on the sand with candle light and white linen table cloths. An upgraded menu with pretty much what you would expect - the appearance of a medium-high end beach dining experience.

It was pretty awful. They didn't really deliver on what the menu said (Caesar salad that was to be made table side just appeared from the kitchen) and steaks not cooked to order (not even close) along with a pretty hefty price tag and really slow service in a 3/4 empty restaurant.

They also had some type of "Argentinean dance show" which destroyed what was left of any ambiance to begin with.

I know, I know, I'm complaining about a meal on the beach in Cabo at sunset with the sound of waves in my ears and sand between my toes.... It's just that you can do much better at pretty much any of the other beach restaurants.

P.S. we did the Baja Brewery (on top of Cabo Villa's) for drinks beforehand and, as I have said earlier, it was great - we should have stayed there for dinner.


----------



## JackieD (Jul 21, 2010)

Thanks for the reviews!!  We'll be there next week.  The Hacienda sounds great! Is the dress casual or a little more dressy (sundress vs. shorts?) I've read that Maria Corona is really good, authentic and priced right too.  Is that your experience?  Keep the reviews coming...making me more excited to be sitting on the beach eating fresh seafood with a cool, tall drink!!!


----------



## BlindBat (Jul 21, 2010)

JackieD said:


> Thanks for the reviews!!  We'll be there next week.  The Hacienda sounds great! Is the dress casual or a little more dressy (sundress vs. shorts?) I've read that Maria Corona is really good, authentic and priced right too.  Is that your experience?  Keep the reviews coming...making me more excited to be sitting on the beach eating fresh seafood with a cool, tall drink!!!



I looooove Maria Corona... very authentic. Hacienda is very similar except that it is in a much better location.

Like most places in Cabo the dress code is pretty laid back. I would wear a shirt with a collar (or whatever the female parallel would be) and avoid bathing suits or tank-tops. 

If you wear a t-shirt you should probably avoid the one that says "I got wasted at Squid Roe" with the cartoon of a guy puking into a sombrero and tell the hubby to leave the fluorescent lime Speedo back at the resort. (or better yet, back in the 80's)


----------



## nazclk (Jul 23, 2010)

*Cascadas Beach Grill*

If you really want a nice place to put yours toes in the sand and have a drink in your hand, as well as a really good dinner, this is the place.


----------



## BlindBat (Sep 30, 2010)

*Hole in the wall joint*

So I have been looking for a "hole in the wall" joint in Cabo that sticks out and is worthy of mention in this thread.

By "hole in the wall" I mean one of those places that there seems to hundreds of along the streets and back streets of Cabo. Not just Taco stands, but full open air restaurants. You know, the kind of place where you want to make sure that the ice in your drink is made with purified water. The kind of place that should be a must on every visit.

All seem to have pretty similar menus and ambiance and I have been to about 30-40 of them over the three years I have lived here. After my third visit to this one, I am convinced that it really does stand out.

It is called Maro's and it is on the back street across from La Dolce just down the street from that big park with the whale skeleton near Mi Casa (sorry, I will post a better description of the location when I next pass by)

Anyways, it is a shrimp oriented menu with great fajita's and a great staff including the Owner (Maro) who is always present. They have free valet parking (at a hole in the wall joint? who knew?) and a signature drink called the Bulldog which is made up of lemonade, tequila, and beer...... surprisingly not as stomach turning as you would think.

Defiantly one of the better "hole in the wall" experiences in Cabo.


----------



## rpennisi (Sep 30, 2010)

BlindBat said:


> So I have been looking for a "hole in the wall" joint in Cabo that sticks out and is worthy of mention in this thread.
> 
> By "hole in the wall" I mean one of those places that there seems to hundreds of along the streets and back streets of Cabo. Not just Taco stands, but full open air restaurants. You know, the kind of place where you want to make sure that the ice in your drink is made with purified water. The kind of place that should be a must on every visit.
> .



Have you ever tried La Fonda?  Four of us ate there several times three years ago, and enjoyed it quite a lot.  It's a few streets up from the Marina.

Just looked it up: 
La Fonda Restaurant
Miguel Hidalgo s/n between Obregon and 12 de Octubre
Cabo San Lucas, Baja California Sur, CP 23410 Mexico


----------



## BlindBat (Oct 1, 2010)

rpennisi said:


> Have you ever tried La Fonda?  Four of us ate there several times three years ago, and enjoyed it quite a lot.  It's a few streets up from the Marina.
> 
> Just looked it up:
> La Fonda Restaurant
> ...



I haven't been in at least a year but yes, La Fonda is a great spot. It is a little spendy and quite far back there, about 15-18 blocks back from the main street.

I would classify it as "High-end authentic Mexican"


----------



## nazclk (Oct 1, 2010)

*La Fonda*

I don't know that I would classify La Fonda as a whole in the wall, I would classify the outstanding Gordo Lele's as a whole in the wall.


----------



## Karen G (Oct 1, 2010)

nazclk said:


> I don't know that I would classify La Fonda as a whole in the wall, I would classify the outstanding Gordo Lele's as a whole in the wall.


I think I would classify Gordo's as a hole in the wall instead.  Sorry, couldn't resist.


----------



## oldngrk (Nov 3, 2010)

*Thanks for all the great information*

We're headed to Cabo (hacienda del mar) for Christmas with another family.


----------



## joe-holiday (Nov 4, 2010)

*Hacienda Del Mar*

Please tell me how you found your stay at Hacienda Del Mar. I will be ther Jan 15
Have fun
Joe
jrbelche@yahoo.com


----------



## LisaH (Nov 4, 2010)

Love Hacienda Del Mar! Great resort on the corridor. We had a 2BR, very spacious and well equipped. You will need a car though.


----------



## beach_bumz (Nov 5, 2010)

We leave this Saturday for Hacienda del Mar on a trade with SFX. I emailed the vacation club and asked if I could order a surprise anniversary cake and champagne to be in our room at check in to surprise my husband for our anniversary. They responded that they would be happy to take care of this and would have it all ready for us at check-in and I could reimburse them after arrival. I am so impressed!

I ordered prepaid vouchers for restaurants and activities at Los Cabos Guide http://loscabosguide.com/discount.htm.  Great program with great restaurants!


----------



## oldngrk (Nov 6, 2010)

beach_bumz said:


> We leave this Saturday for Hacienda del Mar on a trade with SFX. I emailed the vacation club and asked if I could order a surprise anniversary cake and champagne to be in our room at check in to surprise my husband for our anniversary. They responded that they would be happy to take care of this and would have it all ready for us at check-in and I could reimburse them after arrival. I am so impressed!
> 
> I ordered prepaid vouchers for restaurants and activities at Los Cabos Guide http://loscabosguide.com/discount.htm.  Great program with great restaurants!



This sounds too good to be true (vouchers), have a great time.  Let me know how you make out with those vouchers.

Happy Anniversary!
OldnGrk


----------



## itchyfeet (Nov 6, 2010)

I have used the vouchers from Los Cabos Guide, and they work just fine. Also you can return those you don't use for a refund within 30 days of returning from Cabo.  There are two other discount sources--I haven't used either one yet but will on our trip 11/27-12/11.  These are www.LosCabospassport.com and www.thecabostore.com


----------



## Kenrabs (Nov 7, 2010)

I have used the Los Cabos guide vouchers on 2 trips and they are a great deal and  big savings and easy to use.


----------



## beach_bumz (Nov 17, 2010)

Oldngrk and joe-holiday-

I just posted a review on the Hacienda del Mar in the resort review section if you want to check it out. The place is fantastic. I wish it were closer to town, but other than that, we loved it. 

I would suggest renting a car. Everyone we met who didn't had one wished they did. Here is a link to my pictures - took lots of the room (1 bedroom luxury) and the pool and beach areas.

Link to pictures: http://picasaweb.google.com/lisadezarn/HaciendaDelMar?feat=directlink

Hope you have a blast! Cabo is awesome! Going back for 3 weeks next June/July :whoopie:


----------



## calberry (Nov 18, 2010)

*Casa Dorada Medano Beach pics*

And on the subject of Cabo...I just posted some pics of Casa Dorada (Medano Beach) in this thread; http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=134804

Steve

Here is an example;


----------



## siesta (Nov 18, 2010)

ty much for the cabo updates and recommendations.


----------



## joe-holiday (Nov 20, 2010)

*Hacienda Del Mar*

Thanks Beach Bumz,great pics
Did you rent a car?
Were any of your food pics on site? How did you find the food selection at the Hacienda Del Mar?
Did you eat your fish?
We leave 8 weeks from today
Thanks 
Joe


----------



## Jaybee (Nov 20, 2010)

Great pictures, BeachBumz, and BlindBat, I appreciate your update more than I can say. We used to own at Marina Fiesta, and Missiones, but I can't remember how long it's been since we were on Medano Beach.  The last time we were in Los Cabos, we stayed at Dreams, and never even went into town.  
We'll be going to Sirena del Mar in Feb., and we'll sure make it a point to check out all the changes.  Amazing!  Thanks again! Jean


----------



## beach_bumz (Nov 21, 2010)

Hi Joe - here are my responses to your questions. Wish I could be more help with the restaurants on site, but perhaps they'll have reviews on Trip Advisor??  We had such a great week, we are going to try exchanging back there for 3 weeks next summer. I'm working on it as we speak (or write...)!



joe-holiday said:


> Thanks Beach Bumz,great pics
> Did you rent a car?
> *Yes we had a car and honestly couldn't imagine NOT having a car. The restaurants are too expensive to eat at every night, and we had to get into the marina at the crack of dawn to go fishing. There are so many great restaurants in Cabo that we couldn't wait to get cleaned up after a day on the beach and get into town at night!*
> 
> ...



Jaybee, I can't wait to hear about the Sirena. I'm putting my searches together for next summer and who knows what will come up!


----------



## nazclk (Nov 23, 2010)

*Vouchers*

I love the vouchers, work great if you can get the one's you want.


----------



## BlindBat (Nov 27, 2010)

A few updates.

There is a place called "wings army" which is, surprise surprise, a wing joint on the second floor on the man drag a block east of El Squid Roe. I believe it is a Mexican Chain/franchise as my wife mentioned that she saw one in PV. I would rate it as a strong "Avoid" unless you are here for a couple of months and run out of places to try. The wings are not as good as you can get at most bars/pubs and the atmosphere is this cheesy military theme which I think most service people would think borders on disrespectful.

On the positive side if you are looking for some fun try "happy Endings" and a game of beer pong. On the main street right where the marina is closest (near nowhere Bar) just a few doors down from Pink Kitty.

Speaking of the Pink Kitty I am always secretly happy to see that place deserted when I walk by. It is a vegas style nightclub complete with the Burly doormen with the attitude (making people line up when it is empty) and a bunch of non-celebs getting their pictures taken on the red carpet outside and a bunch of giggling 20 year old girls in tiny dresses updating their facebook statuses on the inside. Maybe I shouldn't judge but jeez people whats wrong with a Palapa, cold beer, and some Jimmy Buffet?


----------



## nazclk (Nov 29, 2010)

*Who ??*

Most youngsters don't even know who Jimmy Buffet is until they google his name. :hysterical:


----------



## BlindBat (Jul 26, 2011)

Sorry no update in a while. I have actually been working a fair amount which was not really part of the "living in Cabo" deal that I signed up for! But anyway, I have managed to find some fun so here is a brief update.

Newish restaurant in the Bahia Hotel (just behind Casa Dorado, up the hill from the Office, Mango deck etc..) Called Esquina.... Excellent, reasonably priced but not likely to stay that way. Caesar salad comes with a fried egg on top... Ok, works for me.

Hooters never has more than three people in it when I walk by so, with any luck, that will die soon.

Great late night "street meat" on the small street behind Squid Roe (can't give a name because it doesn't have one)

If you want some late night fun but can't stomach the Poser clubs, then Happy Endings does a good job of keeping it real. Also try "Uno Mas" which is  a small bar (maybe 12 seats) behind bedrock (the weird rock shaped boutiques on stripper row near the Gentlemens clubs across from Giggling Marlin)


----------



## Karen G (Jul 26, 2011)

BlindBat, it's good to hear from you again. I've been wondering where you were.


----------



## BlindBat (Jul 27, 2011)

Karen G said:


> BlindBat, it's good to hear from you again. I've been wondering where you were.



 I wonder that myself sometimes.

Thanks for the welcome back!


----------



## RLOGGHE67 (Oct 24, 2013)

*Any recent updates?*

BlindBat...we are Casa Dorada timeshare owners that are always looking for the latest updates. Anything new and exciting within the last 12 months? Planning on coming back in March


----------

